# Word of the Day - Nixie



## Jace (Jan 17, 2022)

Word of the Day - Nixie..n...(also nixy)

Def.: Slang...A misaddressed piece of mail.

Every day I get a Nixie.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 17, 2022)

I got an envelope in the mail, that said on the outside,
_You've won the money prize! _
I got excited and messaged all my friends and relatives, 
But when I began to open it, to find out _how much_,
 I suddenly noticed that the mail was a *Nixie! 
*


----------



## Devi (Jan 17, 2022)

I hope our neighbors return any nixie addressed to me.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 17, 2022)

I don't get nixies very often but when I do they are usually to someone who lived here way before I did.  I've lived here almost 10 years so that may be why I don't get much.


----------



## FastTrax (Jan 18, 2022)

Also this




www.nixieshop.com

https://electricstuff.co.uk/count.html

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nixie_tube


----------



## RubyK (Jan 18, 2022)

I often get _nixies_ for my former daughter-in-law whom I haven't seen for over 10 years.


----------



## Jules (Jan 18, 2022)

Is nixies a common word?  Regional?  I’ve never heard it.


----------



## FastTrax (Jan 19, 2022)

Jules said:


> Is nixies a common word?  Regional?  I’ve never heard it.



The Nixie Bulb is the only one I know of.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 19, 2022)

RubyK said:


> I often get _nixies_ for my former daughter-in-law whom I haven't seen for over 10 years.


_Nixies_ seem to have extremely long lives
(or is it that they have multiple lives?)

because I still receive them, for a name that stopped being anyone's name, _over_ 2 decades ago. 
(And was not a name in use for long, and I have moved addresses in that time, as well  ...)
_Nixies are very persistent!_


----------

